# Can TCP_MD5SIG option be set on connected socket



## jake24 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am aware that TCP_MD5SIG option can be set on a listen socket or a socket which is about to be connect()'ed. If the security association for the peer has been entered into the BSD system using *ipsecadm* utility, an incoming/outgoing connection will be applied with the MD5 digest.

But, my doubt is if the option has never been set on the active socket (before it was connect()'ed) or on the listen socket, is it possible to set it on the connected socket (active socket which is now connect()'ed) or the socket returned by accept()?

P.S - I do not have a BSD system. I need this information urgently. Please help.


----------

